# Celeste has not come to visit?



## Cpdlp92 (Oct 21, 2020)

Any idea why I have not have Celeste yet? And barely any stars . Is been a while since I re create the town and nothing yet.


----------



## Mairen (Oct 21, 2020)

I started over about 2 months ago and just got Celeste for the first time tonight. I acknowledge it's possible I could have missed her before, but tonight is the first time I actually found her. So dont lose hope!


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Oct 21, 2020)

She is very easy to miss when she is there.


----------



## DragonLatios (Oct 21, 2020)

She So are to spot sometime and i had to check two time before bed


----------



## eseamir (Oct 22, 2020)

she's really difficult to find unless you're really wandering the whole island looking for her all the time! I've had her for hours before I realised she was actually hanging out in the corner of my island


----------



## Eureka (Oct 22, 2020)

I haven't seen her in ages, sneaky little owl


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 22, 2020)

She is so hard to find  I always used to spot her when returning to my island during the flyover. Always a surprise as I had no idea she was visiting


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 22, 2020)

Celeste can be really hard to find. I found it helpful to use meteonook and find my weather seed: That way I know when there are light/heave meteor showers.

Celeste will show up for a maximum of once a week, given that there's a day with a light or heavy meteor shower, and she will always pick a heavy shower over a light one if you have both in the same week. If you have multiple light showers during the same week, she can turn up on any day there's a light shower.

So, combining my weather seed with that information had made it so that I can pretty consistently find her every week on my island, because I know when to look hard for her


----------



## Ossiran (Oct 22, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Celeste will show up for a maximum of once a week, given that there's a day with a light or heavy meteor shower, and she will always pick a heavy shower over a light one if you have both in the same week. If you have multiple light showers during the same week, she can turn up on any day there's a light shower.



There are exceptions. Celeste will not choose a heavy meteor shower day if it falls on a K.K. concert if you have both showers in the same week.

She shows up at 7 PM. She is never guaranteed to come during the week, but she'll come at most once a week. She can spawn anywhere on the island not occupied by a building or water.

Celeste also requires you to have built the museum and upgraded your Resident Services building to show up, so if you've been keeping a more deserted island feel, you won't see her.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 22, 2020)

Ossiran said:


> There are exceptions. Celeste will not choose a heavy meteor shower day if it falls on a K.K. concert if you have both showers in the same week.
> 
> She shows up at 7 PM. She is never guaranteed to come during the week, but she'll come at most once a week. She can spawn anywhere on the island not occupied by a building or water.
> 
> Celeste also requires you to have built the museum and upgraded your Resident Services building to show up, so if you've been keeping a more deserted island feel, you won't see her.


Oh yeah! I knew about K.K. but forgot it. 

I do still think she is guaranteed to come whenever there was at least 1 shower during the week that's not on a K.K. concert day. At least that's how I interpreted this tweet, and it's what seems to have been happening on my island for the past 2 months now (I could just be lucky...)


----------



## xlisapisa (Oct 22, 2020)

She is definitely the hardest NPC to find! Honestly I just do one round trip around my island every night after 9PM to see if I can find her (if I haven’t already seen her in that particular week) Although I barely have my island all done done and try to keep it more on the open side. I guess this can be a little trickier thing to do when your island is all done up and it’s hard to navigate through, but not completely undoable. So just make sure to be diligent, I usually find her on the highest cliffs or on my beach.


----------

